# I want to upgrade to Hopper - Does this mean I need new cabling?



## jed1154 (Nov 17, 2008)

I've been on the phone for over an hour and still have no clue. I understand the Hopper uses MoCA network. I have two 722K receivers now and RG6 EVERYWHERE. I'm being told that RG6 is not right and the tech has to install new cable everywhere? That kind of sucks because my cabling goes to a wiring panel. ALL of my coax goes in there FIRST and then distributes to rooms. It also makes no sense.

I'm just trying to get some information from some installers or someone who actually knows about this. Im told I need a hopper, super joey, and 2 joeys. Do I need NEW cabling for this Hopper system with 5 TV's?

Can someone help me out with knowledge?

EDIT: I just checked my wiring panel. I do not know what the RG6 cable from my Satellite Dish to the Panel is rate for. But from the panel to my main TV where the Hopper would presumably live is 3.0GHZ Rated. If I understand right, that is the ONLY cable run that is required to be 3.0 rated. Every other connection to a joey or super joey is regular old Coax right?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

jed1154 said:


> I've been on the phone for over an hour and still have no clue. I understand the Hopper uses MoCA network. I have two 722K receivers now and RG6 EVERYWHERE. I'm being told that RG6 is not right and the tech has to install new cable everywhere? That kind of sucks because my cabling goes to a wiring panel. ALL of my coax goes in there FIRST and then distributes to rooms. It also makes no sense.
> 
> I'm just trying to get some information from some installers or someone who actually knows about this. Im told I need a hopper, super joey, and 2 joeys. Do I need NEW cabling for this Hopper system with 5 TV's?
> 
> ...


What is regular old coax? You really need to define what you are using, RG59 coax cable isn't compatible with your 722K but it is coax cable. 3.0 GHZ is acceptable for the Hopper 3. A new top of the line Hopper install should be a Hopper 3 with 4 Joey 2.0 slaves to operate your 5 TVs.
Hopper unlike your 722 only runs 1 TV so you need *5 BOXES for 5 TVs.*


----------



## jed1154 (Nov 17, 2008)

Regular Old Coax is my RG6. I have a bundle in my wiring panel that I installed. Some of it is probably 10 years old. The newer stuff is all 3.0 Rated. I assume all splitters or nodes would be housed in my wiring panel just like they are for my VIP722k.

So....

From Dish to wiring panel = RG6 3.0
From panel to main TV with Hopper = RG6 3.0
From panel to any other given TV where joeys would go = RG6 some 2.0 and some 3.0 (depends on which tv)

My question is in regard to the last one. If I understand the diagrams I see, from the node to the joey only requires 2.0 RG6.... Correct?

Second Question is can the Hopper and All Joeys be controlled with IR remotes? I have a fully programmable remote I custom programmed but it only does IR.


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

jed1154 said:


> Second Question is can the Hopper and All Joeys be controlled with IR remotes? I have a fully programmable remote I custom programmed but it only does IR.


To answer this question: Yes, but you need to go into the Settings in the Hopper menu to enable IR before this will work.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

*For 5 TVs you need a Hopper 3 and 4 Joeys. Unlike the 722 Hopper and Joey have no RF(TV2) outputs*


----------



## jed1154 (Nov 17, 2008)

I just mean that I have custom programmed remotes that I have to program via USB. They are IR remotes. I want to make sure my Hopper 3 and Joeys can accommodate that.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

H3 is picky to remotes, usually it works with "2G" [Zigbee] type 40.0+ & 50.0+


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

jed1154 said:


> I just mean that I have custom programmed remotes that I have to program via USB. They are IR remotes. I want to make sure my Hopper 3 and Joeys can accommodate that.


IR remotes can be used, but you have to turn on IR in the Hopper 3.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

lparsons21 said:


> IR remotes can be used, but you have to turn on IR in the Hopper 3.


I did try, but got nowhere without 2G remote; at least at pairing remote screen


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

P Smith said:


> I did try, but got nowhere without 2G remote; at least at pairing remote screen


I don't remember which IR remote I tried, probably a Harmony something, and it worked fine.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

P Smith said:


> I did try, but got nowhere without 2G remote; at least at pairing remote screen


You don't pair IR remotes just make sure the remote is set to address #1.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

n0qcu said:


> You don't pair IR remotes just make sure the remote is set to address #1.


I did try to use many [dish] models, having whole box collected for last 15 years, without success - only last 2G [40 & 50] did that; perhaps it was requirement of initial screen of new DVR ...


----------

